# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam(UBTOOL Ver 2.0.0)Released add Restore Orginal EFS

## mohamed73

*Asansam(UBTOOL ver 2.0.0)Released*  *ASANSAM USER'S BOMB ON THE WAY FOR UNKNOWN BASEBAND PHONES
JUST WAIT*    *Add Restore Orginal EFS Data(First In World) ====================* *GT-i9000   
GT-I9000B 
GT-I9000L 
GT-I9000M 
GT-I9000T 
GT-I9003  
GT-I9003B 
GT-I9003L 
GT-i9008  
GT-i9010  
GT-i9020  
GT-i9023  
GT-i9100  
GT-i9103   
GT-i9220  
GT-i9300  
GT-I9300C 
GT-n7000  
GT-p1000  
GT-P1000L 
GT-P1000M 
GT-P1000N 
GT-P1000R 
GT-P1000T 
GT-p7100  
GT-p7500  
GT-t959   
GT-t959d  
GT-t959p  
GT-t959v*  *
Add Repair Unknown Baseband
====================* *GT-t959V 4G First in world
SHW-M250K  First in world
SHW-M250L  First in world
SHW-M250S  First in world
GT-i927  (Added Two new method)
GT-i927R (Added Two new method)
GT-i9300 (Added Two new method)* *
-Add root Check Function for Checking Phone Root 
 Status Before do any actions
-Improve I9100 Orange Method* *
About Restore Orginal EFS Data
=====================* *If you have not done any work on  phone and efs with other tool(Adb Command and write damage efs) will  restore original efs and no need to dump and write efs with other  boxes(Add Other Models in Next Versions)*  *About Repair Unknown Baseband
====================== If  these solutions not working for you try to Reflash it with different  Versions then Retry and dont forget this problem can be Hardware Issue*  *-Need Root and Enable Usb Debugging
-Not Work on All Custom Firmware* *-Added UB File Soon* *
About I9305 Unknown Baseband
=====================* *Please Read الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download
=======* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
=============== Download zip file and extract in c:/Asansam2*  *THE BEST BOX FOR REPAIR UNKNOWN BASEBAND IN GSM WORLD*
------------------------------------------------ *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!  BR
ASANGSM TEAM
CONTACT US*

----------

